# jigging rod



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

any of you guys built jigging rods before? better yet...anyone built any of the short spinning rods (5'6 of so) with long butt sections?



kinda like this



http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q131/AKPS2006/CopyofIMG_1389.jpg


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Tailfisher is currently building 2 on mudhole jigging blanks.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

sweet i'll shoot him a PM...heres another pic of one in action



http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff77/gkrosss/screencapture010-13.jpg


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea but that is not just an ordinary blank. That is a Smith AMJ52 EX. Only about 600 bucks for the rod alone. But he catches 100#+ ajs all the time on it.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

yea I checked out several different blanks. Its amazing how much some of them cost. my reason for showing the picture above was more to show the long butt section, and how short the rod was above the fore grip


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes that is the way I like it also. I have a custom OTI 400gr 5'2" jigging rod that I love.


----------

